# 2 Fragen zu Overclocking und HWBOT



## dontkn0wme (4. November 2009)

Hi!
Ich wollte euch fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt warum ich bei hwbot keine punkte auf meine submissions bekomme?
bin im Team und heiße Jakob! 

Und könnt ihr mir beim i5 weiterhelfen?
bin bei 1.325v und 200mhz baseclock! nie mehr als 50° unter Last!
die höchste cpu-z validation war bei 4.2ghz!
wie viel vcore darf ich noch geben?
welche spannungen soll ich noch anders einstellen?


----------



## der8auer (4. November 2009)

Hey 

Habe dein Thema in den HWBot Team Bereich verschoben. 

Punkte bekommst du nicht da deine Ergebnisse nicht in den Top 20 der HardwareKategorie und/oder Top 500 globale Kategorie sind.

Hast du dir das hier durchgelesen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html

Du musst natürlich noch andere Spannungen anheben. Besonders wichtig ist dabei die QPI Spannung da diese deinen BCLK limitiert.


----------



## dontkn0wme (4. November 2009)

achso! danke!


----------



## n0stradamus (4. November 2009)

Ich als hwbot-Neuling habe da auch noch ne Frage:
wenn man mehrere Submissions mit demselben Prozessor tätigt, wird nur das beste Ergebnis erzielt.
Oder muss man sich vor dem Abschicken sicher sein, dass dieses Ergebnis das Maximum mit der CPU/Graka/... ist ?


----------



## Lippokratis (4. November 2009)

nur das beste Ergebnis zählt


----------

